# Any info on my mothers Packard?



## Jon Olson (Dec 27, 2017)

Any info on my mother’s Packard?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 28, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 729627 Any info on my mother’s Packard?



American National made a Packard pedal car similar to your mother's. In fact, that diamond shaped plate near the top of the front grille is the badge shape used for Toledo Blue Streak pedal cars. Toledo being part of American National. Check the ads out on the top right of this Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/pedalcarspa/pedal-car-literature-ads/?lp=true

Most of the Packard's I've seen have solid wheels, so perhaps the wire spoke wheels on your mother's pedal car were an upgrade option, with solid wheels being standard.

Dave


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 30, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> American National made a Packard pedal car similar to your mother's. In fact, that diamond shaped plate near the top of the front grille is the badge shape used for Toledo Blue Streak pedal cars. Toledo being part of American National. Check the ads out on the top right of this Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/pedalcarspa/pedal-car-literature-ads/?lp=true
> 
> Most of the Packard's I've seen have solid wheels, so perhaps the wire spoke wheels on your mother's pedal car were an upgrade option, with solid wheels being standard.
> 
> Dave



Thanks, it looks like the 1923 Packard had the wire spoke wheels in two of the pictures on the Pinterest page. Jon


----------



## Dweber (Dec 31, 2017)

Had a beautiful original in my collection at one time. The windows in the doors actually raised an lowered. Came complete with a alemite grease gun for lubrication. Mine was a deluxe with solid wheels. Most had the wire wheels with pneumatic tires.  Had to be pretty strong to be able to pedal the Packard. The kids with the smaller pedal cars could run circles around the big Packard pedal cars.  Worth more than a lot of antique cars!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2017)

What an awesome pic of your mom!  ROCKSTAR!  badayussssssss


----------



## Neal Andres (May 14, 2018)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 729627 Any info on my mother’s Packard?



Jon, does your family still have the original car or any more photos of the car.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 14, 2018)

Neal Andres said:


> Jon, does your family still have the original car or any more photos of the car.



Sorry, but no on both questions.


----------



## Neal Andres (May 14, 2018)

Jon Olson said:


> Sorry, but no on both questions.



Jon, "IF" and I know that's a big if, but if you ever think that you would like to sell that photo of your mother with that car, please consider me an interested party. It's a great photo.


----------

